# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cần tìm phần đuôi chuột của đầu bt30.

## Thaihamy

Như tiêu đề, mình cần tìm mua phần đuôi chuột của đầu bt30 như hình. Phần thân đo là phi 9mm, phần đuôi đo là 13mm. Cần mua khoảng 5 cái.

----------


## Ga con

Ốc kéo dạng phổ thông này tiệm tool bán đầy nhóc mà cụ, TQ cỡ 6-70k/cái, TW cỡ trên 150k/cái.

Thanks

----------


## Thaihamy

> Ốc kéo dạng phổ thông này tiệm tool bán đầy nhóc mà cụ, TQ cỡ 6-70k/cái, TW cỡ trên 150k/cái.
> 
> Thanks


Nhiều, nhưng đo phần thân nó có 7mm, phần nút nó có 11mm. Cái mình cần phần nút 13mm.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

phần đuôi chuột của SK được 13mm hay sao đó ... SK, Iso, BT cùng góc côn , khác kiểu đuôi chuột , khác kết cấu ăn ngàm hay trơn.

----------

Thaihamy

----------


## Ga con

ISO với SK hình như giống BT30 à a, a hỏi ku Khôi Tinicat thử xem do hắn đang xài cán SK + pull stud BT30 mà gắn vào spindle ISO30.

Còn cái pull stud của con spindle a đang bán giống của FT đó a (khác là không có cái góc lượn gần chỗ gắn vào cán, nhưng cái đó không quan trọng). Tìm cái của FT gắn vào khỏi phải mài.

Thanks.

----------

NDK, Thaihamy

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nhiều, nhưng đo phần thân nó có 7mm, phần nút nó có 11mm. Cái mình cần phần nút 13mm.


chuẩn JIS của nhựt là 7mm với 11mm cho BT30, còn hàng của bác chắc là chuẩn DIN của đức cho SK30 rồi như lời bợn lam cê nờ cê nói rồi.

nhưng nhìn kỹ thí góc côn của từ phần 9mm lên 13mm thấy hơn lớn so với 15 độ tiêu chuẩn, hàng ISO30 thông số cũng khá giống ,9 với 12,8mm.

cán dao bác đang dùng nó ghi là gì nhỉ. đôi lúc xui xui lẩu thập cẩm hay năm cha ba mẹ mệt lắm. thân BT còn đuôi chuột SK hoặc hàng chế

----------

Thaihamy

----------


## Nam CNC

tinicat đang dùng đuôi chuột SK gắn vào cái cán BT30 để xài , lúc trước có mài lại 1 tí cho vừa với BT30 , nguyên cái lô đuôi kéo là do ông chủ con spindle nhập từ china về , còn em thì mài lại cho cả đám đó nên nhớ rõ , đuôi chuột SK không có bán tại VN hay sao đó , đợi tới MTA vào mua luôn cho sang chảnh đi bác chủ.

----------

Thaihamy

----------


## Ga con

Hehe, e dẫn đi mua mấy con mới này nè, với pull stud BT30 mới ngoài chợ. Không biết là xài chưa nữa, khổ chủ vào phát biểu cái. Được thì ta bán luôn pull stud cho chủ thớt xong lấy tiền mua pull stud xịn luôn.



Thanks.

----------

Thaihamy

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon quá Gà con , hàng taiwan , xài chuẩn OZ 25 hả ?

----------


## Ga con

Cái này Q8 đó a, collet ku Khôi mua của Syic luôn 160k/cái đủ size luôn a.

Thanks.

----------

Thaihamy

----------


## Thaihamy

bầu thì có hơn chục cái rồi, mua thêm đuôi thôi, quan trong phi 13mm, còn độ côn thì mài được. bác nào đang xài thì đo dùm em cái nút ngậm có được 13mm không, chứ giờ ko biết đuôi này của thằng nào lun é

----------


## Nam CNC

nhờ chú Khôi tinicat post cái hình đuôi chuột SK và có cái kích thước cho bác chủ thớt tham khảo đi chứ ngoài cái đuôi phi 13 lỡ cái thân nó dài hơn cái đuôi trong hình thì cũng trớt quớt .

----------


## Thaihamy

> nhờ chú Khôi tinicat post cái hình đuôi chuột SK và có cái kích thước cho bác chủ thớt tham khảo đi chứ ngoài cái đuôi phi 13 lỡ cái thân nó dài hơn cái đuôi trong hình thì cũng trớt quớt .


uh, cũng quên đo vụ chiều dài đuôi, lỡ ôm về chắc làm chì câu cá,...

----------


## Nam CNC

à người quen , con spindle của ông và của tinicat là xài chung cái đuôi kéo , ông cứ liên lạc Khôi tinicat là xong rồi , cả 2 ông giữ tầm 12-13 cái đuôi đó , chia sao cho vừa , còn không thì nhập từ taobao về là ok.

----------

